# Cabelas Deal.. Wondering thoughts??



## Z.H. (Aug 21, 2010)

Just curious.. I was on the Cabelas website today and ran across an interesting deal. They are offering a "Twin Pack" on Baby Mojo's; which consists of Two Baby Mojos, one being a Drake, and the other being a Hen for $100.00 bucks.. Regularly they run for about 60-65 bucks a piece face value. I own one life size mojo; and I ended up ordering these two Baby Mojo's as a twin pack. Figured it was a good deal, but I've never hunted over baby mojo's... only life size. Do you guys have a preference, or isn't it a huge deal? Life size vs. Baby Mojo? I feel as though it's more about the spinning motion of the wings, or movement, and not so much about the bird itself..


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I run 1-2 baby Mojos(not from the Cabelas deal) and honestly would prefer to have 1 regular mojo with remote than the 2 baby ones. The baby Mojos have corrugated plastic wings and will eventually start chipping the black off. Had 1 wing break in really cold temps. I have heard guys having problems with the on/off button but haven't had any issues myself with them.

Alex


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the baby mojo better..Smaller, lighter, longer battery life. They work just as good as the big ones..


----------



## Z.H. (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice.. Good input from both.. It's appreciated. I'm anxious to see how they work as far as holding up.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

They could be the old style -you better check


----------



## TakeThatDrake (Aug 22, 2010)

I've hunted with both... Only hunt with Baby's now... their half the price, so you can use more... I run 2-3 at a time, and the ducks are usually landing right next to em. It's just the visual movement, i don't think size matters. I know the wings are just plastic, but they bend and are forgiving, I heard if the metal wings on a full size bend, you can't bend it back to normal so it throws the motion off a bit and can make it "wobble". Anyone had this happen?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

TakeThatDrake said:


> I heard if the metal wings on a full size bend, you can't bend it back to normal so it throws the motion off a bit and can make it "wobble". Anyone had this happen?


Yup, they do it a bit and seem to be nosier.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

I have also hunted with both and would have to say that prefer to use only lucky ducks. Not a big fan of the mojo products. Have had problems with the wings bending easily on the metal winged mojos and then u can get them back to normal and it wobbles and makes horribly loud oscillating sounds(kinda sounds like an uneven ceiling fan with a nice rattle mixed in). With the baby mojos, i have had two and used remotes with them and in winds over 15 mph, when you have the head into the wind the wings wouldnt stop moving(huge pain when geese are coming in) and when you have it not directly into the wind the wings had trouble starting up.

So for those reasons I will stick with the lucky duck I have had for 9 years and only had to replace the battery in once.


----------

